# Genevieve had triplets



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

What a day..Gen was due any day and was showing some slowing down but no warning signs she was ready today. My daughters and I headed out to disbud some babies for friends....when we pulled in the last farm it was about 3:40 pm...Genevieve came to my mind so I text hubby to have him check on her...he called me a few minutes later to say she had goo....OK... lets hurry and get these babies heads done..we had a 30 minute drive home...AND I needed gas first!! of course...My son put Gen in the kidding pen and sat with her...he gave me updates every so often...

shes restless
this is boring (lol)
she keeps getting up and going back down
she pushes a little but then quits...
I dont like to text.....

lol ( hes 17 lol)

it goes on an on like this...at 4:00 we get in my truck and get ready to head out of my friends place and to go get gas and my driver window exploded! I kid not...I looked to see it there was a bullet hole cause thats how it sounded!!...we all jump out and clean up the mess and we had to go!!
stopped for gas and the updates were not changing...no progress, I was worried...
finally get home and head to the barn and Gen looks at me with such a sad face...I knew something was wrong...had to go in and see

Baby number one was side way breech, no legs and stuck...poor mama...I fished him out and soon number two came also breech but with legs and she was small...came easy...number three came driving out and easy...so by 5:37 all three were born and doing well...moms fine too...thankfully I have small hands!!

Two bucks and one doe...will get better pix tomorrow


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Whew! Glad you made it in time! Now for the window:/


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congratulations on the beautiful babies! (that window thing was weird!) You sound like a really calm person! Going to have to name those babies something special with a day like that!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Great save! Congrats.

Sorry about the window.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Glad it all went well.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow what a day! Glad you got everyone out. Your son's texts were a hoot, I wonder why your window exploded?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we have no idea why the window exploded..hubby will take a good look tomorrow..but we may never know why but it about scared the pee out of me lol...


----------



## maryv (Oct 19, 2015)

What a day for you. So happy it ended well for you! . you must have been doing this for some time!! The way you just went in and handled it all. Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

With the tempered "safety" glass car windows have these days, sometime the right stressor will have happened, and then a pebble hitting it can cause the whole thing to go! 

Of course, my Dad once had to claim that happened to his truck when visiting my aunt in Florida, when the real event was my uncle's German Shepherd burst through the window unharmed and trotted to where the guys were exiting the bank!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is this mornings pix, they are doing great....all three have blue eyes : )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

they are beautiful! congrats!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

They are beautiful. I love the one with the white on her head and her eyes are so pretty.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Awww, fuzzy babies! Adorable!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Way to go! Soooo cute, and blue eyes to boot! Small hands are a gift for kidding season, hopefully my fingers are long enough on my Martha Stewart man hands lol!! Is it easy to determine position when you get in?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Is it easy to determine position when you get in?


Not always...his sideway position threw me...I had to relax, close my eyes and decide what I was feeling...his tail was not where it should be lol...and with no legs to guide me it was a bit crazy for a minute...my biggest concern was there was nothing to grab hold of and there was no turning him around...just had to get him out as is..Genevieve did very well...oh and prayer goes a long way!!
__________________


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats! They're adorable! Glad everything turned out ok.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

They are so cute! Good job getting them out!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Little sister was constipated....while I was working with her...these little boys kept coming up to check things out lol...( sister is much better...back to nursing)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are too cute! Hope the little one is ok.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

shes doing much better..I think the boys are stealing all the milk...we will supplement her...she had some bottle tonight and did well


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

All three are taking a bottle very well and are on mom..Bridget is doing great and both Bridget and Wyatt, the white and grey buck are pending deposit and will go to their new home when weened...Wyatt will go as a wether companion...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good news.


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

Cute babies! Wild day!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!! Wild day.., cute babies


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

new pics...they are all three doing very well...just love their blue eyes!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are too cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wyatts pic is so cute!


----------

